
Ask HN: How to change DNS to 1.1.1.1 for cellular traffic on iPhone? - arikr
What&#x27;s the right way to set up the cloudflare DNS for cellular traffic on iOS? (The instructions are for wi-fi only)<p>Is there anything better than https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dnsoverride.com&#x2F; (found via google)?
======
Rjevski
Always-on VPN, set up via Apple Configurator - that's the only way to be safe.

DNS Override looks nice but I haven't tried it.

Another option would be to switch to a carrier that allows this (and respects
net neutrality and privacy) if you're in the UK I can provide such a SIM, and
for transparency's sake you can also look up Andrews & Arnold or AQL that
offer this as well. Sadly I do not know of any similar providers outside the
UK.

------
somerandguy
DNSCloak • DNSCrypt DoH client ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dnscloak-
dnscrypt-doh-client...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dnscloak-dnscrypt-doh-
client/id1330471557))

